# ESE Tuning Intake



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

Anybody had any expirences with this intake?
Thoughts? Reviews?

http://www.esetuning.com/produ...s.htm


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (invncble)*

I've got a knock off that I got off ebay and is just the same as that. I'm ordering the modshack VTDA next week, wishI had spent the money and did it right the first time.


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

So you'd say steer clear of applications like this and perhaps something like the Neuspeed? I found a guy selling a Neuspeed set very similar to this, but I've heard outstanding things about Modshack. I guess it's always worth the extra money to do it right.


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (VWdriver03)*

So did you have any issues with the one that you have? Or do you just feel like you can get better quality product. i just dont think it would be worth the extra $100-$200 for 2-3 extra hp.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (invncble)*

My main issues with it was it has a whistle when it sucks in air, I think because of how short it is, and also because its just a open air filter that sits right there at the engine it can't help but to always suck in hot air. In the summer its very noticible , and I think thats where the VTDA will make a huge difference because its insulated and that heat shield on the one I have now is very limited at keeping hot air from the filter. The neuspeed P-flo, ESE's and mine are all in the same boat.


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (VWdriver03)*

so is the ese tuning intake a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or a http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (pgk2004)*

better and cheaper option








santa brought me an intake for christmas.








installed in the engine bay.

maybe your boy will speak up huh MAVERICK this is goose we've been hit.


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (cincyTT)*

How much and where did you get it from?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

so ur still suckin it hot air from the engine bay?
better off keeping the stock intake.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_so ur still suckin it hot air from the engine bay?
better off keeping the stock intake.

there is a follow up thread to this intake (i will find it and post it).im not done with the intake completely, just done for now.i plan on making a heatshield for it, with a cutout on it.then i will be using some dryer hose routed straight to the front bumper for a TRUE CAI!this is modeled right after the evoms vflow for half the price basically.just right now with spring semester underway i have other things on my priority list.
its your money, do with it what you will.personally i enjoy the sound of the turbo, the blow off, and the better midrange spool, than having a stock airbox...i like to think it liven up the engine bay as well!
as far as the whistling goes, who would have thought a turbo'd car would whistle under load?















Too close for missiles Goose, im switching to guns!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (Maverick1.8t)*

i dont mind the noise, i kinda like it.
As far as the air temps, why not use a intake along the lines of the modshack one?
it is proven and tested to reduce the intake temps as well as increase air flow.
no matter what u do if u leave the filter uncovered and unwrapped ur gonna be sucking in hot air.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: ESE Tuning Intake (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_i dont mind the noise, i kinda like it.
*As far as the air temps, why not use a intake along the lines of the modshack one?*
because money was short, and velocity stacks have been shown to improve airflow in the upper rpm's.
it is proven and tested to reduce the intake temps as well as increase air flow.
*no matter what u do if u leave the filter uncovered and unwrapped ur gonna be sucking in hot air.*
It wont be uncovered for long as i stated before.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

i have pre and post intercooler temp senders to a westach gauge, i dont see any difference from my CAI to my WAI, the intake temps BEFORE the intercooler are the same. the turbo is going to heat up the air either way, so "sucking in hot air" doesnt really make a difference on a turbo car. with a CAI you're just losing some throttle response.


----------



## Frizbe (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

ESE= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have one and love it.
Only thing I'd rather have is a red filter, only because I was trying for a red/black look.
Oh Well


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (linkin18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *linkin18t* »_ESE= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have one and love it.
Only thing I'd rather have is a red filter, only because I was trying for a red/black look.
Oh Well

i guess now is a good time to go with the black and blue look


----------



## Frizbe (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
i guess now is a good time to go with the black and blue look









But I wanted the red leather so bad


----------



## caherrera (May 23, 2011)

*worth money*

go injen


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

42 DD Intake Best HP/$$$ 










http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/in_mk1tt_hfis.html


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

+1000 on 42 Draft Designs!


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm having the hardest time deciding between 42DD and the VTDA! except one thing I did notice, is 42DD was the only company to say there's a significant power increase


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

papasmurf133 said:


> I'm having the hardest time deciding between 42DD and the VTDA! except one thing I did notice, is 42DD was the only company to say there's a significant power increase


Look at the size of the filter and velocity stack lol. The key is better more even flow, because in the end its still sucking in hot air, no matter what type of short ram you are using


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

that 42dd looks sick and def gets attention.. and i like how its not in the way of getting to the back of the headlights like mine is

edit: i just checked out the website.. do you have the option of a cone filter or that other way or something?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

holy crap zombie thread. When I saw someone post the 42DD intake I was like, "they had this in 06?! why haven't I heard of it yet?"

Then I looked at the dates.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

aTTenzione said:


> that 42dd looks sick and def gets attention.. and i like how its not in the way of getting to the back of the headlights like mine is
> 
> edit: i just checked out the website.. do you have the option of a cone filter or that other way or something?


That is the only filter that you will find that will be able to fit around a velocity stack that size while still being able to fit in our heatshield (not hitting the battery). The filter and velocity stack are massive, for the size restrictions in the TT engine bay it would be very hard to find something to flow as much air as our setup does. :thumbup:


----------

